# Taronga Zoo Reptile Pics (Dial up warning)



## AUSGECKO (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,
I went to Taronga Zoo yesterday and was lucky enough to be invited behind the scenes of the reptile house and was even luckier to be allowed to get in some of the enclosures (Vens excluded) and handle some of the animals. I think the highlight was getting in the enclosure with the Tuataras ( The only 3 in Australia - all girls) Unfortunatly i couldn`t get the camera to focus through all the plants properly but i will still put up some of the pics i have of them. Some Photos are decent quality but some are crap! So here are some of the 451 photos i took on the day, Enjoy 

Australias most commonly kept reptile - Veiled Chamelion






Komodo Dragon - 25yr old male





This thing was weird! Scheltopusik/ Glass lizard





Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake





Egyptian Cobra





Fijian Crested Iguana





Tuataras, It was quite cool in their enclosure, It felt like i was laying inside a fridge!









The male Eyelash Viper, he was off display because he likes the two females that they have on display a little too much :lol:




The yellow female Eyelash Viper




The green and pink female Eylash Viper


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2009)

love the pics the chamelion is a classic google eye'd look  ...and that komodo with his puppy dog features ..lucky you


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 8, 2009)

lol most commenly kept reptile:lol:
I love the chameleont though


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 8, 2009)

If yous like the Chameleon, I have some other pics you might like! Here they are.

Jacksons Chameleon









Baby Star Tortoise





Fijian Banded Iguana - One of the most spectacular animals i`ve ever seen!!









Green Iguana- Big male


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 8, 2009)

how do you get to hold them and see the ones that aren't on display?


Will


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 8, 2009)

willia6 said:


> how do you get to hold them and see the ones that aren't on display?
> 
> 
> Will


 You either have to pay (I think its a couple of hundred dollars) or know someone.


----------



## levis04 (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice photos mate would have been a great day out!


----------



## kandi (Mar 8, 2009)

some extraudinary animals there and to hold them would be the ultimate, most were happy to be photographed they looke fantastic, i like the star tortoise he seems very tired for a little fella


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 8, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> This thing was weird! Scheltopusik/ Glass lizard


 
They sure are weird. Back when i did volunteer work at Taronga, i had to feed and clean the Sheltopusiks. They have very hard bodies with tough scales.


----------



## Retic (Mar 8, 2009)

Some beautiful animals there. You have the names of the first and last iguanas around the wrong way though.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 8, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> They sure are weird. Back when i did volunteer work at Taronga, i had to feed and clean the Sheltopusiks. They have very hard bodies with tough scales.


 Yeah, they were very solid animals. They definatly didn`t feel as fragile or flighty as any Aussie legless lizrds.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 8, 2009)

boa said:


> Some beautiful animals there. You have the names of the first and last iguanas around the wrong way though.


 I do? Thanks mate, too many names to remember. I have heaps more pictures but i want to try and remember their names before i put them up


----------



## Kirby (Mar 8, 2009)

fijian banded..... *faints*


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 8, 2009)

New Caledonian Giant Gecko









Green Crested Basilisk





Phillipine Sail-finned Lizard- This one was strange, I noticed when i loaded the images up that he had some weird colours when i used the flash.
Without flash




With flash





Here are some Gilla Monsters in an outdoor enclosure out the back, They are in a hide box. We weren`t allowed to get them out because they are venomous 





Varanus brevicauda


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 8, 2009)

nice pics. Btw you got the fijian crested iguana and the green iguana mixed up.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 9, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> nice pics. Btw you got the fijian crested iguana and the green iguana mixed up.


 Yeah i know but for some reason i cant edit, maybe a moderator can help with this?


----------



## mark83 (Mar 9, 2009)

the fijian iguana is awesome


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 9, 2009)

Green Anaconda (Sloughing)





Green and Golden Bell Frog





Im not a big turtle fan but this one was cute, I think it is a murray short neck but please correct me if im wrong


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 9, 2009)

wow awsome photos 
how did u get the chance to go back there?
invite me next time


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 9, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> wow awsome photos
> how did u get the chance to go back there?
> invite me next time


Thanks.
Its not what you know, Its who you know


----------



## ravan (Mar 9, 2009)

geck, you wouldnt happen to know about doing the tour where you get to feed either the rhino or the lions? or how much it cost?

we're going to have to organise a trip down there! such gorgeous animals!


----------



## dezza09 (Mar 9, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> You either have to pay (I think its a couple of hundred dollars) or know someone.



I didn't have to pay, just spoke to the right person at the right time,

Got backstage and got to hold one of the Fijian Iguana's also


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 10, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> geck, you wouldnt happen to know about doing the tour where you get to feed either the rhino or the lions? or how much it cost?
> 
> we're going to have to organise a trip down there! such gorgeous animals!


 Im not too sure about the other animals or the cost, Probably the best bet would be to ring them or check out their web site. I got a stack of photos of some of the other animals. I will most likely start a thread of them over the weekend, They are some of the better quality pics IMO.
www.*zoo*.nsw.gov.au 


dezza09 said:


> I didn't have to pay, just spoke to the right person at the right time,
> 
> Got backstage and got to hold one of the Fijian Iguana's also


Sorry, Forgot the "Right place, right time" option. Best experience though, I would happily pay for it


----------



## Rickdejong (Mar 10, 2009)

where can you buy chameleons? i've never seen them for sale...


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 10, 2009)

dreadrabbit said:


> where can you buy chameleons? i've never seen them for sale...


 They are illegal in australia, Thats why.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 14, 2009)

More Pics.
Some sort of Turtle






Male turtle chasing a female (I think )





Eastern Water Dragon


----------



## thals (Mar 14, 2009)

Helluva lotta awesome animals in those pics mate! Very jealous


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 2, 2009)

Great photos mate-your pics you call them what you like


----------

